# Σύστημα τηλεχειρισμού ανθρώπων δοκιμάζεται στη Γερμανία



## Earion (Apr 23, 2015)

_Ανόβερο _— Χρησιμοποιώντας ένα απλό κινητό τηλέφωνο που επικοινωνεί με ηλεκτρόδια τοποθετημένα στα πόδια, Γερμανοί ερευνητές ανέπτυξαν ένα πρωτότυπο σύστημα καθοδήγησης ανθρώπων.

Το σύστημα «cruise control για πεζούς», όπως το αποκαλούν οι δημιουργοί του στο Πανεπιστήμιο Λάιμπνιτς του Ανόβερου, βασίζεται σε μάλλον απλή τεχνολογία: έναν ελεγκτή που λαμβάνει ασύρματα εντολές από μια εφαρμογή για smartphone, και μερικά ηλεκτρόδια που προήλθαν από μια συσκευή μασάζ αγορασμένη στο Amazon.

Τα ηλεκτρόδια τοποθετούνται στην εσωτερική πλευρά κάθε μηρού και ενεργοποιούν τον ραπτικό μυ, έναν μακρόστενο μυ που εκτείνεται από τη λεκάνη μέχρι την εσωτερική πλευρά του γονάτου και ελέγχει την περιστροφή των ποδιών. Όταν ο χειριστής δώσει εντολή για στροφή προς τα δεξιά ή προς τα αριστερά, το αντίστοιχο ηλεκτρόδιο δημιουργεί στον περιπατητή μια αίσθηση «σαν γαργάλημα», η οποία τον παρακινεί να στρίψει.

Ο χρήστης πάντως, δεν κινδυνεύει να οδηγηθεί στον γκρεμό παρά τη θέλησή του. «Ένα σχόλιο που έκαναν οι εθελοντές ήταν πως είχαν πάντα την αίσθηση πως θα μπορούσαν να αγνοήσουν το σήμα και να ανακτήσουν τον έλεγχο των κινήσεών τους» λέει ο Μαξ Φάιφερ, επικεφαλής της ομάδας, μιλώντας στο περιοδικό _Wired_.

O ερευνητής ελπίζει τώρα ότι η μάλλον απλή ιδέα του θα μπορούσε να αξιοποιηθεί σε εφαρμογές χαρτών που καθοδηγούν το χρήστη, ή ακόμα και σε υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ξεναγήσεις και περιπάτους για κατέβασμα.

«Δεν χρειάζεται να σκεφτείς πού θα πας, απλά καταλήγεις εκεί» είπε ο Φάιφερ.

Πηγή : in.gr.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2015)

Και το σχετικό βιδεάκι:






Και η ιστοσελίδα του καθηγητή στο πανεπιστήμιο. Έχει και abstract της έρευνας. (Ομολογώ ότι τα έψαξα για να διαπιστώσω αν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο ή όχι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2015)

Και ο όρος «τηλεχειρισμός» δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αποδίδει σωστά το πρωτότυπο (η έρευνα αφορά και έχει τίτλο _Cruise Control for Pedestrians: Controlling Walking Direction using Electrical Muscle Stimulation_). Πιο πολύ «τηλεκατεύθυνση» θα το έλεγα.


----------

